# Drink a tea to make you feel happy!



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Hello everyone! 

How may I say: "Drink a tea to make you feel happy" ! (and not a teat, sorry).

"喝茶让你们快乐"!

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Geysere

一杯飘香茶,悠远赛神仙


----------



## jesse111111

饮杯茶，食个包  this is cantonese slang



TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How may I say: "Drink a teat to make you feel happy" !
> 
> "喝茶让你们快乐"!
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Daffodil100

TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How may I say: "Drink a tea to make you feel happy" ! (and not a teat, sorry).
> 
> "喝茶让你们快乐"!
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


 
喝杯茶能让你惬意。


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Geysere, Interesting but very litteral, most of my staff didn't get it at first glance! Daffodil100, thanks, interesting word and concise sentence, moreover i didn't know 惬意 before! Jesse111111 thank you as well, but my staff didn't get your sentence as they're all Beijingers.


----------



## Daffodil100

Geysere said:


> 一杯飘香茶,悠远赛神仙


 
It doesn't sound literal to me, but a play of colloquial slang as below:

饭后一支烟，快乐赛神仙


----------



## Clement_Sun

Daffodil100 said:


> 喝杯茶能让你惬意。



This is a wrong expression.   惬意 doesn't make sense here.     

For  喝茶让你们快乐   a better expression maybe   喝茶使人神清气爽/ 心情舒畅/ 心情愉快/愉快

喝茶  makes u feel delighted.       happy?  i think it's too "big" a word to be used.


btw: is the expression of "a tea" acceptable?  I myself am a language learner. lol


----------



## Jerry Chan

Clement_Sun said:


> btw: is the expression of "a tea" acceptable?  I myself am a language learner. lol



A cup of tea or some tea.

I agree with what you said.
Maybe 喝點茶, 提提神 (Drink some tea to refresh yourself)


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Indeed, a cup of tea is more idiomatic and correct... silly me! That's the problem when you're needy for quick posts and responses and when you're in a hurry for translating smth for work! My apologies!


----------



## Daffodil100

Clement_Sun said:


> This is a wrong expression. 惬意 doesn't make sense here.


 
You need a Chinese dictionary to help you out. 

http://cidian.xpcha.com/a1267exai1p.html



> btw: is the expression of "a tea" acceptable? I myself am a language learner. lol


 
As well as an English dictionary.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/tea_1


[C] a cup of tea 
_Two teas, please._


----------



## Clement_Sun

Daffodil100 said:


> You need a Chinese dictionary to help you out.
> 
> http://cidian.xpcha.com/a1267exai1p.html
> 
> 
> 
> As well as an English dictionary.
> 
> http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/tea_1
> 
> 
> [C] a cup of tea
> _Two teas, please._



Thx for the "tea" explanation.  But people don't say 喝茶让你惬意. It is grammatically correct but not the way people OFTEN use 惬意.   People say  生活很惬意。 XX产品使冬日生活惬意。   I've never(perhaps this expression appear in some dialects ?) heard such expression. 

The expression  "让某人惬意" is not commonly seen, I prefer " something is 惬意" （e.g. 这次长江旅行很惬意) .

Or, is it better to say:  饮茶/喝茶是件惬意的事情。  What's your opinion?


----------



## Daffodil100

Clement_Sun said:


> Thx for the "tea" explanation. But* people* don't say 喝茶让你惬意.Or, is it better to say: 饮茶/喝茶是件惬意的事情。 What's your opinion?


 

 Do you think my friends and I are not earthlings?

As a native speaker of Mandarin, we do say it. 

It is you who don't that. Don't apply to all people. Where's your hometown? Do you live in all over China? Show us reliable evidence that how many people don't say it.


----------



## Clement_Sun

Daffodil100 said:


> Do you think my friends and I are not earthlings?
> 
> As a native speaker of Mandarin, we do say it.
> 
> It is you who don't that. Don't apply to all people. Where's your hometown? Do you live in all over China? Show us reliable evidence that how many people don't say it.



hey man ,  don't be that aggressive,pls.  Is it possible that I could count the population that use this kind of expression? Or each time when someone post a reply, you can ask them :"show us reliable evidence that how many people don't say it"?

I've said that it is  ME that have never heard such expression. The reason I'm here is to check out if I am helpful by offering MY opinion. 

If you do want examples, please google "使  惬意"



Clement_Sun said:


> I've never(perhaps this expression appear in some dialects ?) heard such expression.



  As I said above, this expression may appear in some dialects.

anyway, close this thread.


----------



## Daffodil100

Clement_Sun said:


> This is a wrong expression. 惬意 doesn't make sense here.


 
Do you ever show a little respect to other people's opinion, or suggestion? Read the words you used in your post by your own self. It was you who is aggressive, insolent and ignorant. 

You assert that it is a wrong expression. I surely have right to ask you to offer a reliable source to prove your own words. 

Confucius said if you knows know something, don't be pretentious. 知之为知之，不知为不知。

By the way, I am not a man.


----------

